# eine weitere CUBE 160 optimierung ...



## 68-er (23. Juli 2013)

jetzt will ich also auchmal ...  

habe mich ja schon hi und da ein wenig in die anderen treads eingemischt 
und viele anregungen und tips mitgenommen - danke hiefür  

ausgangspunkt war ein gebrauchtes cube team 160 in der farbkombi weiß-rot-grün
was dem sohnemann viel besser als das blaue gefiel   

ziel war ein etwas leichteres und vor allem technisch besseres radel auf die beine 
zu stellen - das alles unter der prämisse trotzdem jeden tag in den kindergarten 
fahren zu können  

ich hatte mir für die optimierung ein limit von 150euro gesetzt da ich einiges an teilen 
aus der "grabbelkiste" nutzen wollte   

die reifen waren runter aber ansonsten war der zustand des cube recht gut   

also erstmal die original kenda durch schwalbe black jack und sv16 ersetzt 
und dabei gleich das etwas schwergängige hinterrad neu gefettet
den lrs zu optimieren hätte zwar einiges gebracht aber schon das budget gesprengt ...  

aus dem fundus hatte ich derweil einen easton monkey - dorcus pedale - ein tune ac38 
und ein starkes stück - ne bbb sattelklemme - ein paar spacer - ne gebrauchte 
kmc kette - bontrager xxlight griffe und ne alte xt kurbel gefischt   

der nächste schritt war also nen schönen vorbau und eine sauber arbeitende bremse 
zu besorgen - beim vorbau habe ich mich für den kcnc und bei der bremse 
für die tektro mini v-brake nebst avid fr5 bremshebel entschieden   

in nem bmx laden um die ecke sind wir dann noch über einen eclat webster sattel 
gestolpert den benni unbedingt haben wollte - da er gerade im angebot war und zudem 
noch 100gr. leichter war als der originale ließ ich mich breit schlagen  

die kurbel hat mir customcranks für schmales geld gekürzt und derzeit warte ich das sie 
mit anderen teilen vom eloxierer kommt ...  

am wochenende werde ich also mit allen änderungen durch sein ein paar bilder machen 
und das teil an die waage hängen ...   

alles in allem kann ich nur sagen das jede veränderung für meinen kleinen positiv spürbar 
war und es echt spass gemacht hat mal an so nem kleinen radelrutsch zu schrauben


----------



## 68-er (23. Juli 2013)

gerade sind die eloxalteile angekommen
es kann also weitergehen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (23. Juli 2013)

68-er schrieb:


> aus dem fundus hatte ich derweil (...) - ein tune ac38
> und ein starkes stück - ne bbb sattelklemme - ein paar spacer - ne gebrauchte
> kmc kette - bontrager xxlight griffe und ne alte xt kurbel gefischt



Krass, so einen Fundus hätte ich auch gerne!

Muss das alles in barer Münze bezahlen, tune AC38 fällt von daher raus, KMC (oder Keil) Kette geht grade noch durch, sogar die alten (Suntour) Kurbeln kosteten noch jeweils um die 20...

Bei uns isses jetzt genau andersrum: Der neue Kinderbike-Fundus wirft was für die großen MTBs ab, z. B. übrigen KCNC-Sattelschnellspanner vom Cube Kids 160 für´s Rocky Mountain...

Weiter so, bin gespannt! Aber hoppla, was les ich da: Satteltausch beim Cube!?  Da kann doch nur das Farbschema dabei drauf gehen!?


----------



## 68-er (29. Juli 2013)

am wochenende haben wir uns dran gemacht die kurbel 
nebst innenlager zu wechseln - is ein ganz schöner akt 
das alte ding runter zu kriegen - mit vereinten kräften 
hat es aber geklappt ;-)





das tune ac38 war dann mit 111mm doch ein wenig zu lang
also kam ein token mit 103mm rein.

sobald der bashguard fertig ist kommen noch die passenden 
kettenblattschrauben dran und gut ist

wiegen werd ich das ganze radel dann irgendwann auch noch
(wenn ich meine hängewaage wiederfinde)
hier erstmal das bisherige ergebniss







Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Aber hoppla, was les ich da: Satteltausch beim Cube!?  Da kann doch nur das Farbschema dabei drauf gehen!?


ach ja - das mit dem farbschema passt schon ...


----------



## Y_G (29. Juli 2013)

schick geworden... bin auf das Gewicht gespannt.


----------



## BOOZE (29. Juli 2013)

Schick 

So wie ich befürchtet habe, sind die Pedale recht schnell ramponiert.

Gehört die Kette nicht andersrum drauf?


----------



## 68-er (29. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Gehört die Kette nicht andersrum drauf?


ja - es war halt spät am samstag abend ;-) muß da aber eh nochmal ran


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juli 2013)

68-er schrieb:


> also erstmal die original kenda durch schwalbe black jack und sv16 ersetzt



Welche Schwalbe Schläuche hast denn genau genommen? Nr. 3 oder Nr. 4? (SV bedeutet ja nur Sclaverand Ventil, 16 nur die Radgröße)






68-er schrieb:


> am wochenende haben wir uns dran gemacht die kurbel
> nebst innenlager zu wechseln - is ein ganz schöner akt
> das alte ding runter zu kriegen - mit vereinten kräften
> hat es aber geklappt ;-)



Das Foto ist witzig - aber was war daran schwierig, die alte Kurbeln runterzukriegen? Abzieher verlegt/nicht vorhanden? Weil mit Abzieher kriegt ja selbst so ein Technik-Allergiker wie ich innerhalb von 10 Sek. ne Kurbel runter...




68-er schrieb:


> das tune ac 38 war mit 111mm doch ein wenig zu lang
> also kam ein token mit 103mm rein.


Das originale Innenlager ist (lt. Cube-Daten) 115mm lang - wieso ist denn dann das tune mit 111mm plötzlich zu kurz?

Was für Kurbeln hast du da eigentlich kürzen lassen (kann´s von den Fotos her net erkennen)?




68-er schrieb:


> ach ja - das mit dem farbschema passt schon ...



"Passt schon"? Das Cube-Farbschema ist weg! 
Oder meinst du mit "passt schon", dass es deinem Filius nix ausmacht?



Deine Prämisse "jeden Tag für´n Kindergarten nutzbar" ist mit der Understatement-Optik voll eingehalten. Die tune Stütze fällt wohl nur Kennern auf und das tune Innenlager sieht man von außen eh kaum (schade eigentlich).


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Gehört die Kette nicht andersrum drauf?



Hat die denn ne Laufrichtung? Seh auf den Fotos nix Auffälliges.
Ist das ne KMC SL?


----------



## BOOZE (30. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Hat die denn ne Laufrichtung? Seh auf den Fotos nix Auffälliges.
> Ist das ne KMC SL?



Ich sage es doch, lass mal deine Augen untersuchen, die Texte liest du auch nicht richtig, steht doch schon alles da. 
Und ja die Kette gehört andersrum drauf 

Die Kurbel ist eine alte XT und die baut auch anders, deshalb das schmälere Innenlager, nix Tune


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Ich sage es doch, lass mal deine Augen untersuchen, die Texte liest du auch nicht richtig, steht doch schon alles da.
> Und ja die Kette gehört andersrum drauf




Weiß ja net, was für Verpflichtungen du Zuhause so hast (Familie, Kinder, Beruf, Studium, Radlschrauben, usw.), aber ich zumindest hab nicht die Zeit, dass ich alle Texte 3x lese. Und auswendig lernen tu ich erst recht keine Forentexte. 
Und ja, bei entsprechender Müdigkeit überlese ich auch manchmal etwas,  wenn´s dir nicht so geht: Bravo, da wärst du für meine 12-Std.-Nachtschichten wohl  besser geeignet als ich.

Wenn ich also vom EIN MAL lesen irgendwas nicht mehr in Erinnerung hab, frag ich nach.

Aber weil´s du bist, hab ich das Eingangsposting dieses Threads tatsächlich DREI MAL gelesen und dabei zumindest die Infos über die XT-Kurbel selbst gefunden (was du dankenswerterweise hier auch nochmal beantwortet hast).

Dagegen ist die Frage mit der Kette immer noch offen, selbst nach DREIMALIGEM Lesen des Eingangspostings:


68-er schrieb:


> ne gebrauchte
> kmc kette - bontrager xxlight griffe und ne alte xt kurbel gefischt


Gut, ich werd´s bald wissen, ob ne KMC SL ne Laufrichtung hat - wenn unsere eingetroffen ist; in den jeweiligen Bestellangaben hab ich aber auch nix von Laufrichtung gelesen...

EDIT: Mann ist das mühsam hier, bei entsprechender Absuche aller Bilder im Profil vom 68-er findet sich eine Nahaufnahme der Kette, die nahelegt, dass die Kette nicht symmetrisch ist und möglicherweise andersrum mehr Sinn macht:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1433620
Aber im Ernst, hey: Wenn Frau und Kinder wieder auf sind, hab ich keine Zeit und Nerven, extra zu den Threads noch die einzelnen Profilalben hier durchzublättern! Wer das verlangt, der darf zur Strafe die Details aller meiner keine-Ahnung-wie-viel Island-MTB-Tour-Bilder aufzählen (die ich selber net mal mehr weiß)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (30. Juli 2013)

Ich muss immer nur einmal lesen.
Ich habe auch Frauen und Kinder und vielleicht auch ein Job.
Schrauben tue ich auch an Radln und Motorradln usw.
Nur zur Uni gehe ich nicht mehr, höchstens zu Partyzwecken und um Gras zu rauchen. 

Es fällt halt nur irgendwie auf, das du hier recht vieles überliest oder übersiehst


----------



## 68-er (30. Juli 2013)

zum thema farbschema
kontrastfarben müssen sich nicht zwangsläufig an jedem verbautem 
teil wiederholen - ganz im gegenteil kommt das farbschema meiner 
meinung nach um einiges besser zur geltung wenn man das ganze 
ein wenig reduziert - aber das ist ja zum glück geschmackssache


----------



## Deleted234438 (30. Juli 2013)

Hat was, gefällt mir


----------



## trolliver (30. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Ich habe auch Frauen [...]



 Man beachte: *auch*! Wer noch??


----------



## trifi70 (30. Juli 2013)

Wieso? Pro Kind eine Frau is doch ein optimales Verhältnis. Bleibt auch mehr Zeit zum Schrauben und Foren lesen


----------



## Pan Tau (30. Juli 2013)

68-er schrieb:


> hier erstmal das bisherige ergebniss



Ein wirklich stimmiger Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wieso? Pro Kind eine Frau is doch ein optimales Verhältnis. Bleibt auch mehr Zeit zum Schrauben und Foren lesen



Ach geh, du siehst doch, dass ich kaum Zeit hab zum Foren-LESEN - trotz derzeit tatsächlich "pro Kind 1 Frau"! 
Und das ganz deutsch-legal und bayerisch-katholisch! 

Aber ganz ehrlich: Auf Dauer is das für mich nix!


----------



## trifi70 (30. Juli 2013)

Nee, auf Dauer is das nix. Wenigstens 2 Kinder: die spielen dann immer schön miteinander und man kann in Ruhe schrauben.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Nee, auf Dauer is das nix. Wenigstens 2 Kinder: die spielen dann immer schön miteinander und man kann in Ruhe schrauben.



Genau. Aber das Harem-Experiment läuft eh automatisch aus, wenn die Schwester meiner Frau wieder in die Heimat zurückgeht, dann müssen wir uns wieder selber um unsere beiden Kinder kümmern... 

Dann wird´s Zeit, dass der Kleine bald mal selber schrauben lernt, sonst werden wir ja nie fertig mit unserem Fuhrpark.

By the way: Wessen Kinder (sagen wir mal so 5-10 Jahre alt) können eigentlich schon selber schrauben?
Vom 68-er haben wir´s ja schon gesehen.  (Bogen zum Thread hier schlag...)


----------



## trolliver (31. Juli 2013)

Philipp ist noch vier (bis Ende Oktober), aber so wie er sich jetzt anstellt, schraubt der auch mit 6 noch nicht...


----------



## Taurus1 (31. Juli 2013)

Meine Tochter (gerade 6 geworden) guckt meist erst interessiert zu und haelt was fest oder reicht Werkzeug, verliert aber dann irgendwann das Interesse.
Hat mir letzte Woche aber dann beim Pedalwechseln am Kania Twenty wirklich geholfen, nach dem Loesen die alten Pedale abgeschraubt, und die neuen, soweit sie konnte, wieder drangeschraubt. Festgezogen hab ich natuerlich.
Mal sehen, ob sich der kleine Bruder (erst 2 geworden) fuer sein Merida 612 interessiert, wenn ich das (wahrscheinlich erst im Herbst) fuer ihn ueberhole. Zumindest das Sattel- und Lenkradverstellen am Laufrad hat ihn schon mal interessiert.


----------



## Floh (31. Juli 2013)

Also meiner will immer mitmachen, egal ob ich am Haus werkel oder am Fahrrad. Er hat auch schon seinen eigenen Werkzeugkasten und schleppt den dann immer an.
Beim Zusammenbauen von IKEA-Küchenschränken ist er schon ziemlich gut. Holzdübel reinschlagen, und mit Papa zusammen den Akkuschrauber bedienen, dann ist er happy und stellt sich auch recht geschickt an.
Wäre auch ein schwerer Schlag für die Familie wenn es nach drei Generationen krankhafter Selbermacher einen Nachkommen mit zwei linken Händen geben würde


----------



## trifi70 (31. Juli 2013)

Ella is 4 geworden, hatte mit 3 schon einen Akkuschrauber in der Hand und Schrauben eindrehenderweise geholfen, den Anbauschuppen für den Burley zu bauen. Beim Möbelzusammenbau nimmt sie auch gerne den Kurbel-Inbus und dreht die Schrauben rein.  Beim Merida 12" hat sie den Zusammenbau mitverfolgt und Werkzeug angereicht, da war sie auch noch keine 3. Bei CNOC gabs nix zu schrauben, außer Reifen. Vom Moskito weiß sie noch nix... Finde, für ein Mädel hat sie schon ordentlich Interesse an Werkzeug etc. Muss auch, weil Nummer 2 is auch ein Mädchen.


----------



## trolliver (31. Juli 2013)

In der Hand hat Philipp meine Geräte auch immer, darf er auch, wenn ich dabei bin... Das einzige, was ihm Spaß macht, ist Unsinn damit anzustellen, zum Eindrehen fehlen ihm Geduld und Feingefühl. Komisch, daß er so gut bremsen kann. Was er inzwischen gut macht, ist Holz hacken, hat ein 400g-Beil.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. August 2013)

Ich seh schon, das passt bei euch, die Mädels schrauben, die Jungs hacken Holz - wenn ich solche Kinder hätte, würde ich jetzt schon meine Frühpensionierung vorbereiten.  

Aber meiner schraubt lieber mit/an den Mädels rum, Doktorspielchen stehen hoch im Kurs, die Mädels sind da aber noch schlimmer als er. Und seitdem sie mitm Kindergarten ne Krankenhausbesichtigung gemacht haben und er dort sein vorhandenes Equipment weiter aufgestockt gekriegt hat, ist er nicht mehr zu bremsen. Kurz vor der Not-OP schalt ich dann aber doch die Kamera aus und rette den/die kleinen Pseudo-Patienten...


----------



## 68-er (1. August 2013)

sodele - hängewaage gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. August 2013)

68-er schrieb:


> sodele - hängewaage gefunden



Super! 
Wo hat sie sich denn versteckt gehabt?


----------



## Deleted234438 (1. August 2013)

, mit Pedale?


----------



## 68-er (1. August 2013)

ja - aber bashguard is noch nich dran
und tacho und leuchten waren auch 
gerade ab - also im prinzip so wie auf
meinem letzten bild zu sehen ...


----------



## roccastrada (23. Februar 2014)

Ich hätte da auch noch was zu zeigen. Meine Tochter wird Anfang März 3, misst schon 101 cm und ist bisher mit einem Eigenbau-Laufrad (2,7 kg) unterwegs.







Jetzt will sie dringend ein "Fahrrad mit Pedalen".

Also nach längerem Studium dieser Seiten (Dank nicht zuletzt an Matthias "68-er" für die Inspiration) ein rostiges Cube Kid 160 für 50 Euro geschossen.







Weitere 200 Euro später sah das dann so aus:






Am Rahmen Sattelrohr und Ausfallenden gekürzt, die bleischwere Stahlgabel schweren Herzens unverändert gelassen.
Nabe vorn 105, hinten Noname aus einem Chinafaltrad, das auch die leichten (220 g) Felgen spendete. Vorn 12, hinten 14 Speichen.
Kurbeln Sachs Classic aus einem Hercules-MTB vom Schrott, gekürzt auf 108 mm, 349 g. Innenlager Token 103 mm, Pedale XLC PD-M04 (knapp 11 Euro bei Radhammer), leicht bearbeitet, 222 g. Vorbau KCNC Flyride, Lenker Easton Carbon, jeweils knapp unter 100 g. Sattel Eclat Webster (nach langer Suche noch in England bei bankrupt bike parts gefunden), Stütze M-Wave, 13 Euro über die Bucht, gekürzt 176 g. Bremse Avid SD 5, Schlauch Schwalbe AV 2. Der ist eigentlich zu klein (nur bis 16x1.50), wiegt aber nur 78 g 

Macht insgesamt:






Um jetzt die drängendste Frage vorweg zu nehmen: Ja, nur eine Bremse  
Bin froh, wenn die Göre überhaupt in der Lage ist, rechtzeitig und kontrolliert Geschwindigkeit abzubauen. Laufrad lehrt Füsse runter beim Bremsen, also kein Rücktritt. Und zwei Handbremsen gleichzeitig (oder gar situationsabhängig nur vorn oder hinten) einsetzen - das ist wohl eher eine Kompetenz für die nächsten Jahre.






Also, nochmal danke für die Inspiration, vielleicht konnte ich ja ein wenig zurückgeben.

Gruß aus Hamburg
Rainer


----------



## Bikebarney (23. Februar 2014)

Super Teil


----------



## 68-er (24. Februar 2014)

was meinst du denn mit - ausfallenden gekürzt ?


----------



## roccastrada (24. Februar 2014)

Ich habe schlicht hinten leicht schräg 1-2 cm weggeflext (und über der Achsaufnahme noch eine Bohrung reingesetzt). Im direkten Vergleich mit Deinem ersten Bild auf Seite eins kann man das erkennen. Bringt natürlich kaum Gewichtsersparnis, aber original sah mir das zu klobig aus.


----------



## 68-er (24. Februar 2014)

schaut auf jeden fall sehr chic aus ;-)


----------



## AlexMC (26. Februar 2014)

Was soll man denn dazu sagen.....geil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (14. März 2014)

Eigentlich bitter was die Dinger wiegen wenn man bedenkt dass ein ordentliches Rennrad mit 22 Gängen und 2 Bremsen mit dem man als 80kg schwerer Mann bedenkenlos mit 90km/h Pässe runterfahren kann auch soviel wiegt...

Trotzdem sehr schöne Aufbauten!


----------



## Mamara (25. März 2014)

Kannste da nichts mit Schellen oder Adaptern machen wegen ner Hinterradbremse? Schweissen lassen würde ja auch nicht die Welt kosten. Die Kurzen werden sehr fix immer schneller auf den Rädern und Bergab, bei Notbremsungen und überall wo es technisch kniffliger wird ist so ne Hinterradbremse schon viel einfacher zu bedienen.
Finde für nur Vorne bedarf es schon sehr viel mehr Erfahrung als nen Anfänger haben kann.

Sonst schönes Rad


----------



## trifi70 (25. März 2014)

Langschenklige Seitenzug- oder sog. Synchronbremse sollte doch in den Steg am Hinterbau passen. Alternativ U-Brake mit Adapterplatte. Wir haben mom. am 16er auch nur eine Bremse, die ist allerdings hinten, was ich für den Anfang besser finde. Inzwischen setzt sie die aber so dosiert ein, dass es Zeit wird, ihr die vordere auch mal wieder anzubauen.


----------



## roccastrada (25. März 2014)

Ja, die zweite Bremse ist geplant, der Hebel liegt schon bereit. Aber noch ist die Tochter nur mit erweiterter Schrittgeschwindigkeit unterwegs (mehr ist bei 36/18 und norddeutscher Tiefebene nicht drin). Die gute alte Synchronbremse kommt aus optischen Gründen nicht in Frage  Also wird es eine Schellenlösung geben.


----------



## 68-er (26. März 2014)

da ich von höherer stelle für sein neues 20" die vorgabe bekommen habe
"diesmal aber mit kettenschutz !!!"
habe ich gleich zwei bashguards gemacht und am 16" geschaut ob alles passt

der bashguard is aus ner 2,5mm carbonplatte cnc gefräßt und wiegt knapp
unter 20gramm - dachte erst das 2,5mm etwas mager sind aber durch die
verschraubung is das doch sehr stabil und funktionieren tuts auch noch
mutter und sohn sind begeistert ;-)


----------



## Floh (1. April 2014)

Ich habe ja auch ein Cube 160 optimiert. An die Naben und die Gabel bin ich auch nicht ran gegangen, lohnt sich nicht bei der kurzen Nutzungszeit. Zwei Cantis scheitert ja schon an den fehlenden Aufnahmen.




Aber mit Anzahl der Speichen halbiert, LX-Kurbel und XT-Innenlager, Schwalbe Big Apple, Carbonlenker, Avid Cantibremse, leichten Pedalen und KCNC Flyride kann man das Rad auf jeden Fall auf 7,5 kg bringen. Gegenüber dem Originalgewicht sind das Welten. Die meisten leichten Komponenten werden aber irgendwann an das 20" Rad wandern, die bezahlt mir doch keiner wenn man es verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobike (1. April 2014)

roccastrada schrieb:


> Sattel Eclat Webster (nach langer Suche noch in England bei bankrupt bike parts gefunden), ...



Was für eine Länge hat der Sattel? Ist das das normale Modell?


----------



## Roelof (2. April 2014)

Das scheint ein Odyssey Junior zu sein. den gibt es in rot, blau und in schwarz, liegt zw. 185 und 200g und kostet rd. 26,- Euro. Länge hab ich leider nicht im Kopf, müsste ich zu Hause nachmessen...


----------



## michfisch (2. April 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Das scheint ein Odyssey Junior zu sein. den gibt es in rot, blau und in schwarz, liegt zw. 185 und 200g und kostet rd. 26,- Euro. Länge hab ich leider nicht im Kopf, müsste ich zu Hause nachmessen...


Er meint wohl den Sattel vom schwarzen Cube!


----------



## Roelof (2. April 2014)

@michfisch: da bin ich mir nicht sicher, das stand dabei...



roccastrada schrieb:


> ...Sattel Eclat Webster...


----------



## Jobike (2. April 2014)

Ich meinte schon den Sattel vom schwarzen Cube. Und der steht als Eclat Webstar im Text.


----------



## roccastrada (2. April 2014)

Der Eclat Webster hat 210mm, Standard ohne Polster. Meine Tochter fährt ihn gern, allerdings bisher noch mit Windel


----------



## michfisch (3. April 2014)

Habe bei meinem 160 Cube auch die hälfte der Speichen entfernt. Was kann man in die freien Löcher machen?
Bei Pfützen und Wasser mit Schlamm kommt das ja nicht gut.
Jemand ne Idee?
Gruss Michael


----------



## Roelof (3. April 2014)

Ist das eine Hohlekammerfelge??


----------



## michfisch (3. April 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Ist das eine Hohlekammerfelge??


Sind die Originalen, ich glaube nicht.


----------



## boblike (9. April 2014)

Kann man in die Felgen auch noch löcher machen, so wie man es oft bei Fatbikes sieht?
Was für ein Kettenblatt kann man denn nehmen, habe eine alte lx kurbel rumliegen und überlegt ob ich nicht das mittlere nehmen kann und vom größten einfach die Zähne abfeile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (9. April 2014)

das bringt wahrscheinlich weniger als die Speichen weg zu lassen. 
@michfisch ich hab ein Plastik-Felgenband drinnen, das mit viel Spannung hält und daher eindringenden Schmutz und Wasser vom Schlauch fern hält. Wenn dich die Löcher wirklich stören, würde ich von der Speichenseite eine glatte Oberfläche anhalten und von unten mit der Heisklebepistole zustöpfseln. ist zumindest kein großer Aufwand...


----------



## boblike (9. April 2014)

Ich denke daran beides zu machen. Speichen weg und große löcher bohren, jedes gramm am LRS bringt doppelt soviel. Die frage ist ob die Felgen das überleben, oder ob sie brechen?


----------



## michfisch (9. April 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> das bringt wahrscheinlich weniger als die Speichen weg zu lassen.
> @michfisch ich hab ein Plastik-Felgenband drinnen, das mit viel Spannung hält und daher eindringenden Schmutz und Wasser vom Schlauch fern hält. Wenn dich die Löcher wirklich stören, würde ich von der Speichenseite eine glatte Oberfläche anhalten und von unten mit der Heisklebepistole zustöpfseln. ist zumindest kein großer Aufwand...


Danke, hab gedacht da gibt es so kleine gummipfropfen oder so.
Das mit dem aufbohren ist ja auch ne gute Lösung, nur wird das nicht viel an Gewicht bringen


----------



## trolliver (9. April 2014)

Au ja, mach das mal, das interessiert bestimmt viele mit den großen Löchern. Und dann Versuchsreihen mit Sprüngen beginnend bei 10cm bis... knacks.


----------



## boblike (9. April 2014)

Bei Fatbikes geht es ja auch, und von den Dimensionen her kommt es ja aufs gleiche raus. Die Frage ist diese Felgen extre dafür Verstärkt sind, was ich auch nicht glaube, weil dann ja kaum Gewicht gespart wird. DER SPECK MUSS WEG!
Aber ich möchte das Kind auch nicht gefehrden.


----------



## trifi70 (9. April 2014)

Tunen, selber fahren, mal nen "Sprung" von der Bordsteinkante... wenns hält: Freigabe für den Junior. 


Ich würde nicht beides machen, sondern nur Speichen weglassen. Es sei denn, Du willst unbedingt die Optik der gelochten Felgen.  Dazu leichte Schläuche und vor allem Reifen.


----------



## renntiger (11. April 2014)

@Floh & @roccastrada Was für Griffe habt Ihr an den Cube 160 verbaut?


----------



## Floh (11. April 2014)

Ich habe Bontrager RaceXX Lite


----------



## renntiger (18. April 2014)

Was habt Ihr eigentlich mit der Achse bzw. Gewindestange hinten gemacht? Wieso ist das Ganze eigentlich soooo lang? Ich denke, ich säg's einfach ab:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (18. April 2014)

DAS sieht mir nicht original aus. Meine war brüniert und hatte genau die richtige Länge.


----------



## trolliver (18. April 2014)

Hi Renntiger,

die letzten Festachsen, mit denen ich zu tun hatte, hatten Hutmuttern auf den Enden, können also nicht so lang gewesen sein. Gegen das Absägen spricht ja nichts. Aus optischen Gründen würde ich über Hutmuttern nachdenken, dann kann das Gewinde auch ein wenig länger bleiben als die Mutter dick ist.


----------



## renntiger (18. April 2014)

Das ist aber original, da waren jeweils noch auf beiden Seiten Plastikkappen drüber. Das Radl ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt.


----------



## renntiger (18. April 2014)

68-er schrieb:


>


Hier schaut's ja auch net anders aus, soweit ich das erkennen kann. Ich frag mich nur, was das für einen Sinn hat. Ja über Hutmuttern habe ich auch nachgedacht, mal schaun, was so rumliegt.


----------



## renntiger (18. April 2014)

Beim kleinen 12" Radl schaut das Ganze so aus:





Vielleicht war's beim Cube ja auch so gedacht, ich habe noch folgende Teile dazu gefunden:




Soll dann wohl zum Kettenspannen sein, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## fazanatas (18. April 2014)

Die Schrauben sind so lang, weil man an dem 16er noch Stützräder montieren kann.
Kann man also getrost absägen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hakenschlag (18. April 2014)

ja das siehst du falsch 
die sind zur anbringung der stützräder, damit diese nicht verdrehen. Und wegen der stützrad option sind dann auch die achsen soooo lang.


----------



## renntiger (18. April 2014)

Klar logisch, an die Dinger habe ich gar nicht mehr gedacht . Braucht ja kein Mensch mehr zu Laufradzeiten...


----------



## trolliver (18. April 2014)

Außer man heißt Philipp M. ...


----------



## renntiger (19. April 2014)

Die Große hat damals leider auch mitbekommen, dass es Stützen gibt und sie ist anfangs damit auch gefahren (mit dem 12"), auch als sie ohne Probleme mit dem Laufrad fahren konnte hat sie immer auf die Stützen beharrt. Der Kleine (3) weiß gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt .


----------



## trolliver (20. April 2014)

Ich werd's bei der Kleinen auch so probieren. Bei Philipp war ich mir sicher, weil er so gut die Balance auf dem Laufrad hielt. Doch konnte er halt noch nicht treten; ich nehme an, das hat ihn dermaßen verunsichert, daß er deshalb auf den Stützrädern bestand. Die kannte er schlicht aus dem Laden, gezeigt hatte ich sie ihm zuvor nicht. Na ja, es war Winter... Als die ersten Tage am Stück wärmer wurden, ging's dann.  Treten hatte er ja geübt.


----------



## michfisch (26. April 2014)

Ich hab die Bolzen auch abgesägt, ist das nachfolgerad meiner Kleinen (zur zeit BMW Kidsbike). Bilder vom aktuellen CUBE 160 werden noch nachgereicht, ist noch nicht ganz fertig. Hier aber schon mal das letzte Teil, hat Heiko von cc wieder mal schön bearbeitet.


----------



## renntiger (26. April 2014)

Ich frage mich, wie das mit der Kettenlinie beim Cube 160 und einer "normalen" 3-fach Kurbel funktionieren kann . Das 32er Kettenblatt der Originalkurbel sitzt ziemlich nah an Rahmen, kann das mit einem 32er Blatt am 104er LK funktionieren? Oder benötigt man ein Blatt am kleinen 64er LK?
Beim Bild oben ist das KB ja auch am größeren (110er?) LK... Muss evtl. das hintere KB versetzt werden?


----------



## 68-er (28. April 2014)

einerseits ist das kettenblatt von hinten an den 110er montiert
andererseit bekommt man mit dem richtigen innenlager ne saubere
kettenlinie hin - ich glaube ich hatte nen 107mm innenlager - und 
das passt perfekt ...


----------



## Floh (13. Mai 2014)

Ja Du musst schon innen montieren. Das lässt außen Platz für einen Bash aus einem alten abgenudelten KB. Kettenlinie lässt sich ja bei Vierkant gut einstellen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

